# Cherry Blossom Swirl



## dOttY (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I'd post a pic of a swirl that I'm pretty happy with.  

This is my Japanese Cherry Blossom...


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LauraB (Dec 11, 2011)

That is just stunning!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely, as always.


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 11, 2011)

That's FANTASTIC!  Very _shibui_.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it!! Jealous.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Just lovely!  I would buy it in a second!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice! Love the dish too


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## LauraHoosier (Dec 12, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Elly (Dec 12, 2011)

That is beautiful, what type of colorant did you use if you don't mind me asking, it is such a beautiful reddish color


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I know it is soap, but looking at the picture makes me super hungry....


----------



## raysofcolorado (Dec 12, 2011)

That looks good enough to eat!  Great Job!


----------



## falldowngobump (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow!!!  Thats one beautiful soap. I'm like minded with Elly--could you share what you used for that beautiful red?


----------



## Cirafly24 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous soap!! Just lovely.


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2011)

Is that a Brambleberry scent or Escentials ?


----------



## dOttY (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Thanks for such lovely feedback. I'm going to stamp some pieces with a 'tree of life' stamp. 

I used red oxide as the colourant and the FO is from Natures Garden.


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 12, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous Love, love, love the color.


----------



## ToniD (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## krissy (Dec 12, 2011)

those are beautiful!!


----------



## dcornett (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful soap!! I love your tops too!!


----------



## Elly (Dec 12, 2011)

Dotty thank you for the info :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Simply GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## trishwosere (Dec 13, 2011)

*fab-u-lous*...beautifull dotty


----------



## Bama (Dec 13, 2011)

beautiful. Looks like icecream


----------



## dOttY (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you, gorgeous people!


----------



## kerzuke (Jan 2, 2012)

I really, really like it! Sooo beautiful. I would like to make this kind of swirl also, but can someone tell me how?  Is this in the pot swirl? I have tried this technique but i have never managed to do such a fine swirls. My colours mix when i do that. 

Really like your soap, top is also amazing


----------



## Avalon (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!  I just wish the photos were "scratch and sniff"!


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything about this soap is just gorgeous... the swirls, the red and the tops!!  VERY nice!!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 3, 2012)

kerzuke said:
			
		

> I really, really like it! Sooo beautiful. I would like to make this kind of swirl also, but can someone tell me how?  Is this in the pot swirl? I have tried this technique but i have never managed to do such a fine swirls. My colours mix when i do that.
> 
> Really like your soap, top is also amazing



Yes this is an ITP swirl.  I really loathe myself for not writing down exactly what I did... But you must keep your batter at a thin trace.  I think I did 3 colour points in the main batter.    

This is the best ITP swirl I have done, as I too, generally get a mixed swirl effect rather than a definite swirl like this one 


Thanks again everybody


----------



## saltydog (Jan 10, 2012)

So beautiful, you are so talented!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 11, 2012)

That is really lovely Dotty.  :wink:


----------



## semplice (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful soap!!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys are really kind.  Thanks for the compliments, they mean a lot xo


----------

